# Xbox360 vs PS3 Frame Rates?



## Limes

Is there a difference or are they both capped at 30? I had an xbox 360 and it annoyed me to balls that the frame rate had a cap. I have no experience with PS3, so I would like to know.

I honestly don't care about this PS3/Sony nonsense, since I wont be using my credit card with it, then I am fine.


----------



## tian105

every game is different..


----------



## Gabkicks

^this. for certain games its different. some cap at 60fps others at around 30. this also changes if the game is rendered for 3D.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

FYI there is some frame rate issues with games on one console vs another. BLOPS has had frame issues on ps3 compared to its 360 counter part.


----------



## Skylit

Multiplatform games ran at the same resolution tend to do a little better on the Xbox. Most Dev's either cap at 30 or 60.


----------



## Asmodean

You forget about PAL, wouldn't that be 30, 50 & 60?


----------



## Abs.exe

They don't cap the game.
It's the game that cap the crapware.


----------



## Lifeshield

Like the others have said it's the developers that cap the framerates, not the hardware. Every game is different and dependant on its native resolution..


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dracyruiz;13736249*
> Game is best way tyo get relax and refresh. I like PS 3 games rather than xbox 360. My favourite PS3 games are:
> 
> 1) God of War III.
> 2) Little Big Planet 2.
> 3) The Eye of Judgement.


This didn't answer his question at all.... lol


----------



## jellis142

Depends on the game. I don't play consoles because I find controllers for all but racing games horrible, but 30fps looks OK for them in most games.


----------



## Rian

Edit: Quoted post dissapeared. =[


----------



## DizturbedOne

Like you even notice the difference anyways as long as it is solid... 30 fps has it's uses, and many times can look better than 60 fps. Don't put so much stock into something that has more use being consistent rather than just high.

But it depends on the game. The 360 tends to do a bit better on maintaining framerates during play than my PS3 I noticed.

Forza 3 is 60fps, so is Fight Night Round 4 (the new Fight Night Champion is only 30 fps though, and hands down has better graphics than FNR4).

If they run in 60 fps on one console, they tend to run the same on the other, although I noticed my 360 counterparts tend to have a higher resolution sometimes like the first Assassins Creed. It was 720p on the PS3 and 1080p on the 360, don't know why.

Don't see anyone complaining about movies... They are 24 fps.


----------

